# How to Get Big, Beautiful Curls



## Marisol (Mar 16, 2008)

Link to video


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Marisol!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks for posting mari. i'm constantly trying to achieve that vavoom look. still trying to master the whole teasing &amp; roller thing.


----------

